
Tesla Selling 100KWh Li-Ion “Powerpacks” for $470/Kwh (without Inverter) - Osiris30
http://electrek.co/2016/04/22/tesla-energy-powerpacks-pricing/
======
basicplus2
for about $57,000 American you can get 370kwh centrifugal energy storage from
Beacon Power excluding inverter, with a design life of 100 years bearing
service every 20 years.

that's about $154/kwh and 100 year life.

